# odd-looking, possibly eggs found (photo) - Please help!



## FClef (May 5, 2013)

Those do not look like eggs, they look like seed husks. If you have rodents, it makes sense.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

IMO, when viewed in the close-up pic you posted, they really do not look like eggs of any sort to me. They look more like dried up seeds/husks as mentioned above. Something like dried up tomato or tree sampling seeds (see pic below). 

Rodents love seeds. It's possible the rodents could be bringing them in from outside and trying to nest there and using it as a storage area for their food etc. Apparently, by the looks of it, they're still getting in or you have a nest somewhere in the wall.

I would be interested to know what they actually are. I don't think they're eggs. Can you take a sample to your local county agricultrual department or college for analysis, maybe they can shed some light as to what they actually are. Just a thought.

Let's hope the caulking fixed it. Most importantly, keep a look out for signs of rodent feces and let your landlord know immediately if you find any. Click on the link for examples of different rodent feces. CLICK HERE. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## FClef (May 5, 2013)

It actually looks like the little yellow millet seeds from your basic bird food.


----------

